# Praying mantis vomiting?



## Creobroter (May 25, 2017)

Hello, I currently own a male creobroter melagris mantis. It reached maturity about five months ago, so most likely will not have much longer to live. I gave it a locust, which it ate, and on returning I found a strange brown substance on the side of the tank. The substance seems to contain locust body parts, so I suspect that it regurgitated the locust. Any idea as to what this may mean for my mantis.


----------



## pannaking22 (May 26, 2017)

Don't know a ton about mantids, but typically if they vomit up a dark substance that means something is very wrong and they may die soon. Typically it's black though, so maybe brown means it ate too much?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (May 26, 2017)

I know locust bring up a brown liquid when distressed. Never know a mantis do it though.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 26, 2017)

Mantis vomiting....not good at all. 
Usually means there is a blockage in the intestines, or parasites. 
I'd stick with softer foods like flies, waxworms, that sort of food. 
For now, make sure it has water, you could try to feed it a little unprocessed honey. Other than that there is not much you can do. Don't know how that is over there, but here, crickets and locusts are perceived as unhealthy food for mantids because of all the undigestible parts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Creobroter (May 30, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Mantis vomiting....not good at all.
> Usually means there is a blockage in the intestines, or parasites.
> I'd stick with softer foods like flies, waxworms, that sort of food.
> For now, make sure it has water, you could try to feed it a little unprocessed honey. Other than that there is not much you can do. Don't know how that is over there, but here, crickets and locusts are perceived as unhealthy food for mantids because of all the undigestible parts.


 Do you think dehydration could be the problem?


----------



## Sarkhan42 (May 30, 2017)

Generaly the brown liquid is a sign of bad bacteria, parasites, or other intestinal problems. Sometimes they can recover, but many times this is it for the mantis, I recently lost an L5 heirodula venosa to this. I suggest trying to feed softer foods, in addition to offering up honey, as I've heard that as a solution to these kind of ailments in mantises. Usually its used as a treat, but it has some natural antibacterial properties, so it might help.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Socfroggy (May 31, 2017)

Sarkhan42 said:


> Generaly the brown liquid is a sign of bad bacteria, parasites, or other intestinal problems. Sometimes they can recover, but many times this is it for the mantis, I recently lost an L5 heirodula venosa to this. I suggest trying to feed softer foods, in addition to offering up honey, as I've heard that as a solution to these kind of ailments in mantises. Usually its used as a treat, but it has some natural antibacterial properties, so it might help.


Is honey a suitable treat for all mantid?? Is it supposed to be prepared specially in any way?


----------



## Sarkhan42 (May 31, 2017)

Socfroggy said:


> Is honey a suitable treat for all mantid?? Is it supposed to be prepared specially in any way?


Yes as long as its just honey without additives, it can be offered straight or diluted with a little water. They eat it gladly.


----------



## Socfroggy (May 31, 2017)

Sarkhan42 said:


> Yes as long as its just honey without additives, it can be offered straight or diluted with a little water. They eat it gladly.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Jul 27, 2017)

My mantis that failed to mould did that when i picked him up once, locusts are actually arthopods, like crickets, and as you know you should not feed crickets to mantids often, a mantis is an arthopod and if it eats arthopods it can die. as far as i know


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 2, 2017)

The mantis has Black vomit discease


----------



## Creobroter (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you all for your help, I stopped feeding my mantis crickets and locusts and it lived a further month or so before dying of natural causes.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KevinsWither (Aug 8, 2017)

Now I don't feed crickets to mantids.


----------

